

Show HN: Whistle-based Authentication - brissmyr
http://popdevelop.com/whistle
With the rise of more and more clever authentication methods, e.g. fingerprint (Apple Touch ID), facial recognition (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mashable.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;25&#x2F;facial-recognition-payment) and clicking in pictures (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pixelpin.co.uk), we thought that why not take this trend to the next level:<p>Whistle-based Authentication: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;popdevelop.com&#x2F;whistle<p>The project uses HTML5 audio (in Chrome) together with some basic signal processing to detect notes that are whistled in a certain order. Only the order is important, so no need for perfect pitch.<p>And kids, don&#x27;t use this in anything close to a production environment. This project was developed during the Malmoe Music Hack Weekend 2013 and only supports the two demo users. However feel free to fork the project and add your own users and melodies.
======
brissmyr
With the rise of more and more clever authentication methods, e.g. fingerprint
(Apple Touch ID), facial recognition ([http://mashable.com/2013/07/25/facial-
recognition-payment](http://mashable.com/2013/07/25/facial-recognition-
payment)) and clicking in pictures
([http://pixelpin.co.uk](http://pixelpin.co.uk)), we thought that why not take
this trend to the next level:

Whistle-based Authentication:
[http://popdevelop.com/whistle](http://popdevelop.com/whistle)

The project uses HTML5 audio (in Chrome) together with some basic signal
processing to detect notes that are whistled in a certain order. Only the
order is important, so no need for perfect pitch.

And kids, don't use this in anything close to a production environment. This
project was developed during the Malmoe Music Hack Weekend 2013 and supports
only the two demo users. However feel free to fork the project and add your
own users and melodies.

